

Ask HN: Mastermind group for 9-5'ers looking to escape - makerops

Hi,<p>Would there be any interest on HN in creating a private mastermind group?<p>I work a 9-5, and would like to completely replace my income with a product, or a product + consulting, before I make a clean break.  I think a weekly no bullshit chat session may be beneficial.  If you are interested and<p>- have a 9-5 in the software industry
- want to create something that will allow you to work for yourself
- have an hour a week to chat
- think this would be beneficial<p>shoot me an email anthony@makerops.com (Tell me a little about yourself, what timezone you are in and your availability) ; I&#x27;ll see what comes in, organize everything etc
======
phantom_oracle
You should look at a case study like WooThemes.

They worked remotely (and still do) and have found success.

The only problem with your idea and the rest of the bootstrapped remote
successful companies is that they were addressing a real customer need/problem
and you are simply trying to address your situation of hating your 9-5.

Come up with a great idea, open your world to devs from everywhere, work your
ass off initially and then build the company in a way in which that 9-5
doesn't feel like work anymore and can be done at 10-6 or 8-12 + 2-6.

------
dzink
Check out the open projects on DoerHub.com . You can see if you like one you
want to join, or post this as a project others can join. It works like a
Github for non-hackers, so you can find subject matter experts who have solid
material for a passive income project (a doctor with algorithms for a medical
iPhone app for example, though that exact one found a teammate already) and
are looking for someone with your skill-set to split the project with.

------
cybernomad99
I am working on something similar. The project management tool is based on
Bugzilla, and I have built real time chat software for Android, iOS, and Web
app. I organize everything around a "project" and each group has strong focus
to get the product to market. If you are looking for general socializing
place, HN works well in that regard.

I am involved with a couple of active projects. They are games targeting Asia
Pacific market. You can take a look,
[http://121.199.0.53/bz/about.cgi](http://121.199.0.53/bz/about.cgi)

It is not much a way to escape 9-5, more of a place where like-minded people
get together and build something interesting. If it pays off financially, it
is even better.

------
minimaxir
"9-5'ers looking to escape" is an odd demographic to target, since if your
group launched a product, you'd be working _much_ longer than 9-5.

~~~
makerops
To be clear, the goal is not for the group to launch a product, it's to
discuss mutually beneficial topics having to do with launching your own
project.

I've owned a business, and Ive worked 9-5s, it's not an odd demographic at
all, unless you buy into the macho bullshit about sleeping at your desk etc,
by 20 year olds, who have never made a dollar themselves.

------
charlieirish
Great idea. You might want people to include their timezone so that you can
segment groups in to when people are available

------
westonplatter31
[http://jfdi.bz/](http://jfdi.bz/) \- $20/month. I'm giving it a try.

~~~
makerops
What has your experience been thus far?

------
AznHisoka
I have a 9-5 and am bootstrapping a startup. Unfortunately my startup may
compete with yours :)

